# Spike down



## MtnRunner (Oct 21, 2013)

Well this little guy came into the calls Saturday morning on a dead run. Was able to stop him at 25 yards and put the rage hypo to work. Ran about 75 yards and tipped over. He broke both of his spikes when he fell so I was just holding them in place for the pic. He's not big but hell taste great!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Good work MtRunner! Good work.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Well done! Congrats on your success!!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

SWEET--- Looks like a 'fat' one too.........


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Nice work! Were you hunting the Central Mountains? You look familiar.


----------



## MtnRunner (Oct 21, 2013)

Hunting the manti unit.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

I called in a monster of a bull yesterday evening. Lot of good that does me....

Congrats on the elk!


----------



## Rattler (Jul 13, 2014)

Congrats on the bull. I am looking forward to being down on the Manti in 3 weeks.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

now I know for sure you'll have enough meat to make some of that smoked summer sausage you did the other day! i'll be expecting some! NICE!


----------



## MtnRunner (Oct 21, 2013)

Sounds good Nate.


----------



## El Casador (Aug 27, 2009)

Way to go, lots of good meat on that boy


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

would shoot him in a second. Nice job.


----------



## utahhunter678 (Nov 3, 2012)

Congrats. Handling it like a boss!


----------



## elkfan (Jul 30, 2013)

Congratulations on a fine bull. I was curious how well you liked the Hypodermics. The entry hole is impressive. I bought a pack of hypodermics this year but I haven't opened them yet, because the reviews were not overly positive. I've had great success with the Rage 3 blades in the past and I'd like to hear your opinion on the Hypodermics.


----------



## MtnRunner (Oct 21, 2013)

This is the second animal I have shot with them. I have shot several mechanical heads in the past . Grim reaper, spitfire, wasp g5 t3 and a couple others. This head has impressed me so much I can't see myself changing anytime soon. You do have to have the right set up for them I think. I shoot a 450 grain arrow out of a 70 lb bow. Both heads are back in the quiver (with new blades of course). If you shooting a light arrow or low poundage it probably isn't your best option . You cam pm me your setup info and I would be more then happy to talk more about them with you. Here is a pic of the other animal I killed with one .

I have shot both animals inside 25 yards and both were basically facing me. Great holes and awesome blood trails on both animals.


----------

